# Our Website



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Just wanted to let you know, we have our website up however we are not finished adding products. Stop by and take a look. Thanks.
http://www.amickssuperstore.com


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Nice site Amicks*

I found it attractive, informative and easy to navigate. :smiles:


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I liked your website, but I thought that you could not sell stihl products online?

Adam


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Just one more quick suggestion is you might want to put a map of where your store is located. The website looks great. Did you do it yourself?

Adam


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Adamr88, You are right and we have them listed with prices but we also have in the description that we do not sell them online and we have also removed the Add To Cart button from all the Stihl items. We wanted to have them on our site for all them local customers. Thanks for your input, I'll put a map to our store on there asap. My brother and I have been working on it for the last month. I like the way that I can change prices and pictures anytime I need too. All input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

Why can't you sell Stihl products online? Does it upset the cartel?


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Amicks I like the web site. Only problem I saw was for the Snapper LT1644 you are showing a picture of the Snapper version of the Simplicity Prestige.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Nice face lift on the site. Seems pretty easy to navigate and find things.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Looks great amicks*

you did a good job with it easy to get around and looks good.:cheers: 
Jody


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey Hey
I like your site. I will give it an 8 because I like the beat and it is easy to dance to.................OOPS ( brain fart ) I thought I was on American Bandstand.
Rodster
PS..Is anybody old enough to understand that HA HA:rockin: :guitarman :band:


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks good to me but I thought you said you were selling Cub Cadet 2166,s for less then what we would be willing to take for are used ones?That is the price I gave for mine.Plus I bet the shipping would be a real kick in the teeth.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

wheely_boy, Yep, Stihl will not let you sell online. Their policy. We still have a phone though. 

Sergeant, Thanks and we will fix that this week.

tisenberg, Thanks for everything you have done to help me. I value you as a friend.

Jodyand, Thank you for your comments.

Rodster, Keep on dancing and thanks.

johndeere, I'll sell them for 2250.00 and no tax since you are out of state. I don't plan to ship tractors as of now. Oh and if you were nice enough there's no telling how low I would really go.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Will you have any parts available?Still considering a 2186 seat for my 2166 also.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *PS..Is anybody old enough to understand that HA HA:rockin: :guitarman :band: *


Regretfully, YES!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice job on your website. 

Not really concerned with Stihl prices as my favorite saw is the Husky............ but I am not wanting to start a brand war between them and Stihl, as both are great saws. I just do not understand Stihls policy. I guess they feel that dealers have to sell at the MSRP and not gouge each other. To me, I would say they should be able to sell for whatever price they want, and if they make $100 or $1 profit, so be it, as long as the dealer is happy.

Oh, I hate to say it but I had a source on Husky saws one time that spanned quite a few years. The person selling them used to tell me, they are not stolen, but are sold at dealer cost, and get sold out the back door, so they can sell at lower prices. I mean some of these prices were dirt cheap. A 61 Husky for $175.00 out the door? I paid $200 for a brand new 272, and $300 for a 372 w/24" bar. Picked up a 55 for $150. So how do you suppose this place could offer prices like this. Inquiring minds want to know. They could not be hot, as the owner was right there in the store and knew full well what they were being sold for. He even stated one time that he acquired a heap of saws at a unbelieveable prices (older models supposedly that were being dropped from the line) from Husky, and he was merely moving them out the door. But the 372XP was far from being dropped off the line.

Since I retired I do not have contact with the fellow that used to be my middleman anymnore. The store is still in operation and still selling saws. (sells stilh and husky) but Stihls were never offered at these prices. So does anyone have any idea how they were doing this and why?


----------

